# New Puffer Bombs Outbound



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

These will all be going in the mail first thing Monday morning. However I am stuck at work in a graveyard shift so I went ahead and paid and print all the labels, so DC numbers are up. Posted in numerical order... Just because...

BigSarge: 9405 5036 9930 0266 0214 80
Pdisme: 9405 5036 9930 0266 0214 97
Quietville: 9405 5036 9930 0266 0215 03
TruckerTim: 9405 5036 9930 0266 0215 10
Staxed: 9405 5036 9930 0266 0215 27
Pianoman178: 9405 5036 9930 0266 0215 34
Superman0234: 9405 5036 9930 0266 0215 41
Llave: 9405 5036 9930 0266 0215 58
JCMaduro: 9405 5036 9930 0266 0215 65
Dubv23: 9405 5036 9930 0266 0215 72


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice David :tu


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

So you did get my PM. My browser kept erroring so I wasn't sure you got it. Tried to send it 3 times. Sorry if I spammed your inbox:ask:
Thanks for the generosity!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Yeah I your PMs, no worries. :thumb:


----------



## At Game7 (Sep 24, 2011)

I don't know about your Uzi, but it looks like your trip to the post office will weigh a ton!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

:drum:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

nice David!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Leave it to me to miss one... So lets just make it a nice round 11 

Maxlexi: 9405 5036 9930 0266 0418 77


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

Awesome, thanks for the 'contest' and your generosity


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Got to admit it, I love the target list.


----------



## Quietville (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for the opportunity to bomb you back :madgrin: :heh: :eyebrows:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

0311 1660 0001 2874 8187


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

There seems to have been a lot of posting of DC numbers in random places lately... :suspicious:


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

I would give you a RG bump for this contest, but it won't let me. So I'll just tell you here, way to go brother, this is definitely what Puff is all about :thumb:


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

Great job, David! Can't wait to see the destruction


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

You new guys might want to hold off on your thankyou's. Since I originally was only going to do 5 and it got bumped to 11 I had to thin out the love a little. But that's alright, now we might have some tricks in the boxes as well :mischief:

Ready to go now:


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> You new guys might want to hold off on your thankyou's. Since I originally was only going to do 5 and it got bumped to 11 I had to thin out the love a little.


"Oh no, I was getting free cigars, now I'm only going to get free cigars "

Do I really need to point out the irony in that statement? Whether you send 1, or 20 David, the generosity is more than enough 

Thanks again!


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> You new guys might want to hold off on your thankyou's. Since I originally was only going to do 5 and it got bumped to 11 I had to thin out the love a little. But that's alright, now we might have some tricks in the boxes as well :mischief:
> 
> Ready to go now:


Lmao you're going to scare the mail man with that image! Maybe he will think it's some strange Halloween ritual you do.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

It is a ritual... And all my mail men are over it by now, they have seen it too many times... However, the recipients mailmen are really going to be wondering about what they are ordering in the mail :wink:


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

Way to go David!


----------



## LLave (Oct 21, 2011)

You are insane, off the charts. Thank you


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Get'em good Dave!!!


----------



## JCMaduro (Aug 18, 2011)

Thank you, David! RG plus for you! Have fortified my mailbox!


----------



## pdisme (Sep 14, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> It is a ritual... And all my mail men are over it by now, they have seen it too many times... However, the recipients mailmen are really going to be wondering about what they are ordering in the mail :wink:


LOL, I can't wait, thanks again!

My wife is the one who's really going to be wondering what's in that package. She already thinks I'm getting a little crazy after seeing me bake kitty litter in the oven and then put it in the humidor LOL.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Very generous, David. What to show those new guys how it's done.


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

I see you remembered to put your signature picture on these.. You got something against me brohan? Haha JK gonna make some more post office workers confused!!!

I can tell you guys from experience that these will hurt because David is an awesome BOTL!!!


----------



## superman0234 (Sep 27, 2011)

I was planning on replacing my dinky metal wall mount box. Having it blown to smithereens seems like a good excuse! Looking forward to the destruction


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Props David - I was gonna ask to join in but you've got this one totally under control so... carry on!!


----------



## Pianoman178 (Oct 16, 2011)

Thank you David. I look forward to returning fire...


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

OH Yes there shall be retaliation...:twisted:


----------



## Rav (Oct 10, 2011)

I hope all of you guys get hit hard! Way to go, David!


----------



## Quietville (Sep 12, 2011)

Got nailed today!

Unfortunately, it was packed in a yellow envelope with a couple pieces of cardboard so the cigars at the end got slightly squished. It's not David's fault, but USPS here is pretty... neglectful. I mean, it's a huge city and they just kind of throw things and stack things without thinking. So, the SS and the Alec Bradley are a little flat, but that's not what matters, what matters is that David is awesome and Paid it Forward to some newbs. GREAT hit! TWO AF's!?! Awesome. All of these are something I haven't tried and I look forward to delving into them. Thank you so much, butt-dryer-boy. I appreciate it!

And now the pron:


----------



## Quietville (Sep 12, 2011)

WOAH WOAH WOAH...

Hold up..

I think I mistook a Dave from Spokane, Washington for this David. ANYWAY...

Here's butt-dryer boys ACTUAL bomb... Who's Dave from Spokane? What's his username?

I'm super confused right now. I got a package two days ago, I thought from WA... And now I'm getting this one with a picture of a butt-dryer guy and it's addressed from Spokane, WA... Did you hit me twice? Or is there another Dave...?


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I am the only David in Spokane that I am aware of... The other Dave nailed you hard.


----------



## Quietville (Sep 12, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> I am the only David in Spokane that I am aware of... The other Dave nailed you hard.


Well,

I may be misremembering. I wish they would have sent me a note... now I don't know who bombed me! I shouldn't have thrown away the envelope...


----------



## Rav (Oct 10, 2011)

... Awkward!

Still a great hit, Dave! The Butt Dryer Bomber got in some good licks! Enjoy, Q-Ville!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Got the awesome bomb from David today! Thank you so much David! Very generous of you. All will be savored! That Torano 50 Years is a great smoke! What is the unbanded one?


----------



## pdisme (Sep 14, 2011)

BigSarge said:


> Got the awesome bomb from David today! Thank you so much David! Very generous of you. All will be savored! That Torano 50 Years is a great smoke! What is the unbanded one?
> View attachment 35798
> 
> View attachment 35799


I asked him in another thread:



> Unlabeled are 30 year old Hondurans. If you do a search on the forum you should find plenty of info about them.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Cool deal, thanks!
Wow 30 year old Hondurans! Holy sh*t!:cowboyic9:
Thanks again David.


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

Got my mailbox key replaced today, and opened the door to have it blown off in my face...

Contents:


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

Got my mailbox key replaced today, and opened the door to have it blown off in my face...

Contents:



















Thanks a lot David, really appreciate it!


----------



## JCMaduro (Aug 18, 2011)

Got home to a smoldering heap of mailboxes. Here are the remains. Thanks Dave! All look very good! Can't wait to try them!


----------



## LLave (Oct 21, 2011)

Im hit!! 









Thank you so much.


----------



## superman0234 (Sep 27, 2011)

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/217/oct235.jpg/

Awesome Bomb David, thanks again! arty:


----------



## Pianoman178 (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm hit!







I told you I liked those odds  I got the Tatuaje. I can't wait to smoke it this weekend, knowing it's a peppery cigar. This will confirm what I've wonder about pepper for so long.

Thanks again for your completely unfounded generosity towards me and other n00bs.


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

So David, did you decide to bomb every noobie on this forum as a wedding celebration or are you just a jerk like that? Makin everyone get new mailboxes, sheesh..


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

They all volunteered.


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

Tasty destruction


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> They all volunteered.


Sounds so bad when you put it that way  lol


----------



## Rav (Oct 10, 2011)

I know, right? He bombed like everybody, it's awesome!


----------



## truckertim (Sep 17, 2011)

Got a call Wednesday from the wife saying I had a package from someone in Spokane, WA, I immediately knew what it was and told her to grab the kid and run:car:......Too late! And I was just recovering from the destruction left from two other amazing puffers. Of course this arrived the day I had to head out on a run so now I have to wait over a week before I can get back and assess the damage. I will post pics ASAP. Thanks again man, but watch out!


----------



## Jay106n (Nov 3, 2011)

Wow your outgoing mail is on rapid fire!


----------

